# A Base meter socket connections



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

It the time to wave the old A base meter socket au revoir { good bye }

It will be good time to invest with modern meter socket anyway due majorty of POCO will ask you to reconfreaged to safer way.

The old A base meter typically work two way depending on set up and meter type one the line supply will be both left lugs while the loads are two right lugs however some will have line lugs on outside and load are inside so it will go two ways it can be done.

That is for monophase supply for triphase supply it can get pretty wacky if not carefull

Merci,Marc


----------



## Power Tech (Aug 23, 2009)

I cannot remember they may alternate. You should be able to tell with a continuity tester. Line would start on the left.

Go look at a neighbors house.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> ...........Merci,Marc


Another country heard from!

Literally!

Welcome back, FE!


----------



## Power Tech (Aug 23, 2009)

mavajo3 said:


> i have a A base meter and like all good electricans i yanked out the wires and do not know which screws are line or load. there is the meter and 4 screws at the bottom of the meter which screws are load and which ones are line?


A good practice I learned in my apprenticeship is the cut the wires and leave 1/4" wire. Makes reinstall easier.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Another country heard from!
> 
> Literally!
> 
> Welcome back, FE!


 Merci, 480 


Been busy in France working overtime so far 


But I will check more often in the fourm 


Merci,Marc


----------



## raswinde (Nov 15, 2009)

:laughing:


mavajo3 said:


> i have a A base meter and like all good electricans i yanked out the wires and do not know which screws are line or load. there is the meter and 4 screws at the bottom of the meter which screws are load and which ones are line?


----------



## raswinde (Nov 15, 2009)

what were you waiting on???


----------



## raswinde (Nov 15, 2009)

what were you waiting on a base meter, thing have changed!


----------



## raswinde (Nov 15, 2009)

Get you a continuity tester and as you go set your feeders, on at a time!


----------



## raswinde (Nov 15, 2009)

which is best a 320 amp service of a so-called 400 amp service for a single family dwelling, i don't think that there is a 400 amp service for a house!! is there??


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

raswinde said:


> which is best a 320 amp service of a so-called 400 amp service for a single family dwelling, i don't think that there is a 400 amp service for a house!! is there??


 There are few diffrent type of 320 class meter socket and the best advise I will give to you is check with your POCO to see which type they will approve it.

That is the first thing you will need to check with them and they do have approved listing on their regulation book or online format and the other thing the POCO will tell you the meter location some case the reguations will change so keep in your mind it will be the same location maybe not depending if you are on overhead or underground set up.

speaking of true 400 amp service that will come in two diffrent verison depending on what the POCO will say it will be either bolt on 400 meter or CT cabent { my POCO in Wisconsin can use bolt on up to 600 amp both mono et triphase supply but in France anything over 160 amps must have CT'ed } 

The other thing you will gasp a min a true single 400 amp load center will cost heck alot more than 2 X 200 amp load centres will be.

Merci,Marc


----------



## mavajo3 (Oct 30, 2009)

i got it in but thank you for the input. i did put a new service in with the new style meter base but was trying to install power back to the home for the furnace. i just hooked up one leg and left it till monday, i hate working on saturdays and espically on the last day of Archery season. Thank you


----------

